
Why do some communities thrive while others become ghost towns? - sharemywin
http://www.communitybuildingguide.com/
======
MrTonyD
Thought I'd do a quick read...but the site starts with a pitch for the web
site itself, then a bunch of author background, then what looks like a
marketing pitch of some sort, then a big download button. Not my kind of site.

